# Black Variegated x Fawn (Updated pics and genetics q!)



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

These are the outcome from a pairing between my variegated buck and my pet-type fawn doe.
They are one week old today, and it looks like I've got 3 doves, 2 dove variegated, 1 red, and 1 red variegated. I am very very happy with this, as I wanted to see what a red varie would be like hence the pairing, and I almost culled this girl as she is slightly smaller than the others but I've been giving her extra feeds myself to help her keep up with her siblings. 








Excited to see how they develop


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww they're cute


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wee little cuties! I like how they're all rolled on their sides, too fat to move!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha  They are definitely starting to find their feet today though - think this lot are gonna be trouble


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What beautiful little porkers!!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Really nice, more pics please :mrgreen:


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ooo *Velvet_Meece* - this also means btw, that Dash is a carrier of the pink-eyed gene, so the boys I gave you might also carry it I guess as I don't know if their mother has it or not. Just thought I would say  
More pictures to come don't worry!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers, the lad who went a bit poorly looking has perked up, i'm hoping he's ok now and was just suffering with the cold slightly. Might set him a little pad up with a group of girls and see what happens


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh good, was worried about him! Though the darker one was secretly my favourite - best of litter markings-wise! Don't tell him though  
I'm sure he'd love some girls hehe, good luck with them  
My fawn mother is being really protective over the babies today, she doesn't want to leave to nest  Pictures may take a while haha.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

These guys are growing fast! Well... ok they're probably developing as normal, but it seems really fast when you notice all the tiny changes  
Anyway, more pics as requested from today (day 9) 



















Happy with how shiny their coats are looking ^^





































Cute pics of babies cleaning themselves...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Followed by this hilarious shot :lol:










I'm liking this girl's markings










Faces and bums










Looks like this girl's eyes are starting to open already!



















Not show-worthy, but she's gonna be a pretty one 










Poor lil kit fell over










But settled again pretty fast 










Pretty dove varie sitting up to clean herself


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Upside-down mouse too fat to right herself :lol:










Dog (mouse) pile! That dove's paw is just bent as she's moving it btw


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So adorable at that age. Little snuggies!


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

Quality picture taking! and really cute babies


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hehe thanks - they'd just had a big feed so I knew I could keep them out a little longer to get some nice shots  They were actually on one of those microwaveable wheat pillow things, so they were nice and warm


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What little cuties!! I love the oranges :love1


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh no... I didn't even notice that I accidently posted this in new/existing mice instead of current litters! Can someone move it for me please?


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG lookit how fat they are. wow.

The very first picture..the look like they are holding hands :3


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I love fat babies!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok so these guys are now 5 weeks old, and 'Little Red' has gone through quite a dramatic change... 
From all appearances, she appears to have 'become' sable... with little black bracelets lol 
Is this just a very weird/bad moult.. or? I'm not sure how this has happened.

Here is a pic from before:









And now:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You know... It's certainly possible that she's really just that sooty, but it may be that somebody was at/*. I assume these are dominant reds, meaning it had to be dad, since mum already gave this girl Ay. What does dad's belly look like?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Yup these are dominant reds. The dad is a heavily marked black variegated, and is almost fully white... so... *shrugs* I guess she is just crazily sooty lol  It's just weird that there seems to be quite a clear line where the sootiness stops. Is it common for sootiness to suddenly increase like this?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You want to point WoodWitch in this direction for her opinion, she's an Ay red breeder


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely litter!


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

I have two mice like yours...

I don´t know what they are, I think sable too....


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Patry  What lovely mice! What are the parents of these two? Other than being satin they look incredibly similar.
For my mouse, it seems that she is just an oddball, as there is no tan gene involved. So she is a strangely sooty red... but I call her a fake sable haha.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Oddball, hahahhaha, yes!!

Parents of my mouses are fawn and siamese


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah interesting. Was the dark top colour always there, or did it appear suddenly like with my mouse?


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Always


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm interesting. The baby in the bottom left... what colour did that one turn out? It looks sort of brindle. 
But no tan genes either? How odd... I wonder how these 'fake sables' crop up.


----------

